# Are spider plants poisonous to rats?



## bbtheb235 (Jun 12, 2012)

My girls just love to nibble on the my spider plant when I let them free range and I don't mind if they do so I checked online to see if they are poisonous. I've looked on many sites and none of them list spider plants as being poisonous to pets or rats specifically. Is it okay to let them nibble on it a bit?


----------



## Flashygrrl (Feb 8, 2012)

I tracked down an old thread here and got this link out if it: http://www.peteducation.com/article.cfm?c=18+1804&aid=1616


----------



## cagedbirdsinging (May 28, 2012)

I'm not sure if I agree with some of the things on that list. There are some things on there that shouldn't be, which makes me wonder what isn't on there that should be.


----------



## Flashygrrl (Feb 8, 2012)

*shrug* Like I said, I got it from an old thread and Jag had posted it, with the words "supposedly poisonous". If you know any different, by all means point it out.


----------



## bbtheb235 (Jun 12, 2012)

So do you think it's okay for them to eat the spider plant then?


----------



## binkyhoo (Sep 28, 2008)

I have read spider plants are poisonous. I cant say where I read that. I would go with, "better safe than sorry".

i just remembered where. It was Mark Morrone who does the Petkeepers program onthe Hallmark channel.


----------



## bbtheb235 (Jun 12, 2012)

Aw okay. You'd think animals that can't vomit would have a better sense of poisonous or safe xD.


----------



## cagedbirdsinging (May 28, 2012)

Flashygrrl said:


> *shrug* Like I said, I got it from an old thread and Jag had posted it, with the words "supposedly poisonous". If you know any different, by all means point it out.


Not faulting you in any way, sorry for any offense!

As for pointing things out, I don't really know where to start. I suppose some of it might stem from the fact that the list is for "small animals", and not necessarily just rats. I see several things there that can be fed to rats without problems when keeping "all things in moderation" in mind.

As for the spider plant itself, I would also stay away from it. Wild ratties have an instinct to nibble at a new food to test if it will make them sick or not. Most of our domesticated babies will just munch away!

If they really like to chew plants, I would start up a little box of wheat grass for them!


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

I would be careful but it doesn't seem spider plants are poisonous..

http://ratfanclub.org/plants.html


----------

